# Bailey



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

This is a WIP. See if you can tell what kind of dog it is.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

The original. Looks like I got his snout a little long.


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

AAAWW so cuuutee!! *-*


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I need to get his whiskers and eye hairs, long white hairs into this but I'm not sure how.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Well done. Yes I do agree that I think you got the snout a little too long and I would maybe work on that eye looking at you a bit more. If you will notice in the image the pupil almost has a square appearance whereas the pupil in your drawing is round. 

Overall though, you really have done well with this - especially considering the difficult angle of the dog. You managed to capture it very well and that is not an easy task!


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Funny you mention the square eye. Even though I saw that, I couldn't force myself to draw it. Demons in my brain said no, it has to be round.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Love it!! I suck at realism ;-)


----------

